# Rod recommendation for Penn Jigmaster?



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I need some advice on a good rod for a Jigmaster for surf casting? I'm looking for a good balance. Is a 10' the perfect length. I saw an Okuma 12' at Academy, but would you consider that too long? The Ugly Sticks I've looked at just seem too whippy. I believe I'd like to have a little more backbone than those. I was at FTU on 45 this afternoon, and their inventory was cleaned out in the way of surf rods.

Thanks for any suggestions you may have.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Have a look at the Ocean Master rods sold for about $100 at Bass Pro Shops. I have been using two for several years with no issues. I have fished Jig Masters and the GS series Penn reels on them.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Ocean masters for sure 10' for casting small sharks and reds. 12' heavy for shark lobing baits and running them out with a kayak. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I haven't had a chance to go look at Basspro and the Ocean masters, so I'll check them out. I'm not looking to spend too much. Yes, I'm just wanting to target bull reds and small sharks <5-6 ft. No yak, so I'll be casting. Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

I've had my Penn Jigmaster hooked onto an OceanMaster for 10 years. My goto Rod, and outlasted about a dozen other cheapies through the years.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

The problem with any "best of" question is that you're going to get a variety of answers. And the reason for that is simple...there is no best answer.

If you can, you need to try a variety of surf rods to find out what you like best, not what someone else does.

For instance, I've been fishing the surf for over 40 years, and I hate the Ocean Master rods. They are much to stiff for my liking - but that's just me.

Some people like lighter surf rods, some the heaviest they can buy, some in between.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I love my Ocean Masters. Get the lighter one. I also have a Tica that's a lot lighter that I have a 6000 CT on.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I have been using a ugly stick 10 footer (BWC-1100)on my two jigs,,, but make sure you stay away from the 12 footer they are like a buggy whip.. the 10 footer is stiffer.. and can cast a heavy bait and weight easier.. hope this help.. be safe and fish on..


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

ssmarinaman said:


> I have been using a ugly stick 10 footer (BWC-1100)on my two jigs,,, but make sure you stay away from the 12 footer they are like a buggy whip.. the 10 footer is stiffer.. and can cast a heavy bait and weight easier.. hope this help.. be safe and fish on..


Thanks! Yes, the 12' Ugly Stick just didn't seem to have any backbone at all in it so I've scratched that one off my list. I have not seen a 10' US yet. I think I really would prefer to have a 10' rod. But the Okuma 12' is the only one that has caught my interest so far. I need to go to Bass Pro, and the new FTU on I10 and check out their inventory.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

x2 on the 10' Uglies, I'm a fan.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

So what rod did you get?


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

ZenDaddy said:


> So what rod did you get?


Nothing yet. I've only had a chance to go by Academy and FTU on 45. I still want to go look at Bass Pro and the new FTU on I10. I need to get one no later than this weekend, as I plan on hitting the beach the weekend after next. I don't feel like fighting the Memorial Day beach crowds.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I ended up getting the 10' Ocean Master from Bass Pro Shop. It was really the only 10' I could find. It seems to be just what I wanted, though it did cost more than I wanted to spend. Hopefully I get to put it to the test next weekend.

Thanks for all the recommendations guys.:brew2:


----------

